
Fascinating new map shows EVERY river basin with a different colour - vinnyglennon
https://twitter.com/davemwall/status/1088003350556303360
======
vinnyglennon
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6511869/Fasc...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6511869/Fascinating-
new-map-shows-river-basin-globe-different-colour.html) For world maps

